# Suckerfish is just sitting in one corner of the tank



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

My father bought a suckerfish for the aquarium a while back (so I don't know exactly the type of fish it is) but lately it has just been sitting at the bottom of the tank. It used to free swimmingly around the tank but now it just sort of remains in one particular corner. I am wondering if there may be something wrong or perhaps I can do something that may make it be active once again. I hate to see fish idling like that and only making an appearance to eat.

Thanks


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Without knowing what species it is it's hard to advise as some "sucker" fish are nocturnal so wouldn't be active during the day, can you get a decent photo of it?


----------

